# Droid X Car Dock + Case



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have any of you guys been able to modify the Motorola car dock to fit with a otterbox commuter case?


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

:\ nope. I just got a nice $5 easy off easy on case. Forgot the name but it's amazing material.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

it would be *very* difficult to get this to work :/ I have stayed away from cases for this reason. Man, my phone feels so naked


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> it would be *very* difficult to get this to work :/ I have stayed away from cases for this reason. Man, my phone feels so naked


Ah, fair enough. You would think large case making companies would sell things like this for there cases as well.


----------

